# Selling: TiVo HD Series 3 TCD652160, LifetimeService, 1TB (157 HD Hours)



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

Just placed it up on eBay. Only disclaimer, it works as it did new with the exception of a non-working HDMI port. Didn't matter since Component connect gave a great HD picture anyway.

My eBay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130873128535#ht_1068wt_1344


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're unlikely to get your asking price with a broken HDMI port.


----------



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

You are probably right, my emotional connection to this unit got the best of me. 

I now have it listed at $379, what do you think is reasonable?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe. You should look at the completed listings and see what they go for. Then deduct a bit for the broken HDMI port.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Can that be fixed?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I "think" that in most cases it's caused by the solder cracking where the port connects to the mobo. So if you have good solder skills you could probably fix it.


----------

